# autant / au temps



## Violet Green

Bonjour aux utilisateurs du forum,

Quand on se trompe auprès d'une autre personne et qu'elle nous le fait remarquer, on peut lui répondre
"c'est vrai, autant pour moi."
Mais s'agit-il de
"autant pour moi" ou de
"au temps pour moi" ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CABEZOTA

C'est "au temps pour moi". L'origine de cette expression n'est pas des plus claire, mais il s'agit d'une métaphore militaire : dans une manoeuvre, celui qui se trompe et n'agit pas en même temps que les autres revient "au temps", il rectifie...


----------



## LV4-26

A l'origine, l'expression était _au temps pour moi.

_C'est une expression d'origine militaire. Elle est censée être employée quand un gradé fait faire de "l'ordre serré" aux recrues. Si le gradé se trompe, il dit _au temps pour moi_, ce qui signifie _revenons au "temps" précédent,_ c'est-à-dire au début de la manœuvre particulière que nous étions en train d'effectuer.

On voit assez facilement qu'une utilisation dans un autre contexte, bien que de plus en plus répandue, est relativement absurde, même (et peut-être _encore plus_) si l'on adopte l'orthographe d'origine.


----------



## Violet Green

Merci beaucoup, Cabezota et LV4-26, de vos réponses. C'est clair désormais !


----------



## Xence

Je me permets de remonter ce vieux topic, car j'ai toujours écrit "_autant pour moi_", suivant en cela l'usage courant, jusqu'à ce que je découvre récemment que l'origine soi-disant militaire de cette expression impose l'orthographe "_au temps..._". Même l'Académie, qui retient cette graphie, n'est pas trop sûre des circonstances de son apparition.

Mais en même temps, je découvre aussi que c'est un sujet à controverse partageant à peu près équitablement les tenants de l'une ou l'autre écriture. Luc Bentz, auteur du site langue-fr, reconnaît que la page qu'il consacre au débat autour de cette formule est la plus consultée sur le site: près de 300 000 visiteurs en 3 ans! 
http://www.rue89.com/89/autant-pour-moi-ou-au-temps-pour-moi 

Lire aussi l'article consacré par Wikipedia à cette controverse.


----------



## Ploupinet

A mon humble avis, l'orthographe "autant pour moi" est la plus utilisée car c'est la façon la plus "logique" de la retranscrire : on se trompe, on se rejette la faute en la passant "autant sur soi". C'est assez flou, mais compréhensible : ça marche donc. C'est du moins comme ça que je vois les choses 
Or, je pense qu'on a tendance à se fier beaucoup (peut-être trop ) à la logique, ainsi en voyant cette expression écrite ainsi, voire en l'écrivant soi-même pour la première fois, on ne se pose aucune question. Et on en arrive à considérer cette orthographe plausible comme juste, plus par habitude qu'autre chose. J'en étais convaincu pendant très longtemps, mais si l'orthographe initiale était "au temps", et qu'on considère le fait qu'"autant pour moi" n'a qu'une hypothétique possibilité sémantique, aucun doute à avoir de mon côté : il vaut mieux adopter "au temps pour moi" !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Violet Green,

Voir aussi d'autres avis sur ce fil du forum Fr_En.


----------



## Xence

Je me suis amusé  à faire le décompte sur Google (bon, ça vaut ce que ça vaut comme indice...):


un total d'environ *197 000* pour *"au temps pour moi"* 

un total d'environ *393 000* pour *"autant pour moi"*


----------



## tilt

Xence said:


> Je me suis amusé  à faire le décompte sur Google (bon, ça vaut ce que ça vaut comme indice...):
> 
> 
> un total d'environ *197 000* pour *"au temps pour moi"*
> 
> un total d'environ *393 000* pour *"autant pour moi"*


Oui, mais dans le 393000, tu inclues toutes les phrases du genre "_il y en a autant pour moi que pour toi_"...
Cette statistique n'est donc pas parlante.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,

Deux choses :
1. L'expression existe telle quelle en italien. On dit "al tempo per me". En italien, "al tempo" (au temps) n'est pas homonyme de "tanto" (autant).

2. Il y a quelques décennies, cette expression était populaire, à la limite du vulgaire. On ne l'écrivait donc pas souvent, ce qui explique que personne ne sache l'écrire.
(C'est comme "être dans le coal-tar". Qui sait vraiment l'écrire ? Et pour cause : Ca ne s'écrit pas.)


----------



## Xence

tilt said:


> Oui, mais dans le 393000, tu inclues toutes les phrases du genre "_il y en a autant pour moi que pour toi_"...
> Cette statistique n'est donc pas parlante.


Je n'ai jamais prétendu une telle chose, tilt. J'ai dit que ça valait ce que ça valait, sachant qu'il est difficile de tirer des conclusions précises à partir de ce genre de statistiques.
Tu remarqueras, d'ailleurs, qu'on peut en dire autant de la première expression où il est aisé de constater qu'un grand nombre de sites qui la mentionnent se demandent simplement quelle est son origine. Ils ne l'emploient pas à leur escient...


----------



## Nini235

Saviez-vous que l'Académie Française ne reconnait que la forme "au temps pour moi" (signfiant la reconnaissance d'une erreur de la part du locuteur). J'ai été étonnée... La forme "autant pour moi" est jugée incorrecte. 
Laquelle utilisez-vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

J'emploie l'orthographe que donne l'Académie (_au temps pour moi_)…

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums WR !


----------



## Nini235

Merci pour votre réponse et votre accueil, je suis ravie de m'être inscrite ici.


----------



## Fred_C

Maître Capello said:


> J'emploie l'orthographe que donne l'Académie (_au temps pour moi_)…
> 
> (Voir aussi ce fil.)
> 
> P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums WR !


Moi aussi.

La raison pour laquelle tout le monde se trompe est qu'il y a peu, cette expression était assez populaire, peut-être un peu grossière.
C'est pourquoi on ne la rencontrait que très rarement à l'écrit.
Quand elle a changé de registre, et que tout le monde s'est mis à la dire, personne ne savait l'écrire, faute de modèle.

Mais il y a des signes évidents qui prouvent qu'il faut écrire "au temps".
(notamment le fait que ça vienne de l'Italien, où on dit "al tempo per me".)


----------



## Nini235

Je n'avais pas vu que ce fil existait... je suis désolée, je me "greffe" donc dessus, très modestement.
Je parle italien et suis entièrement d'accord avec vous, Fred C.
Pourtant je pensais au départ que les deux formes étaient correctes et donc admises. "Errare humanum est"...


----------



## Chimel

Personnellement, dans la mesure où je dois l'écrire, ce qui est assez rare, j'utilise "autant pour moi".

Je connais cette fameuse origine militaire qui justifie "au temps", mais il est courant et normal que l'usage corrige ce qu'il ne comprend plus (cf. "faire long feu" qui n'est plus compris dans son sens d'origine à partir du moment où il n'y a plus beaucoup d'artificiers en 2009...).

Pour tout dire, et en espérant ne vexer personne, je trouve cela un peu cuistre d'écrire "au temps pour moi", car il y a 9 chances sur 10 pour que votre correspondant pense que vous ayez fait une faute, et alors on a ce suprême plaisir de pouvoir lui expliquer que nous, on connaît l'étymologie de la chose (et lui pas, ha ha ha)... Pourtant, de manière générale, je me rangerais plutôt du côté des puristes (modérés).

Mais bon, chacun fait comme il lui plaît, bien sûr !


----------



## Aoyama

> J'emploie l'orthographe que donne l'Académie (_*au* *temps* pour moi_)…


J'ai cherché dans mes grimoires, notamment vieux Grevisse de 1974 :
l'expression viendrait (mais pas prouvé) de "au temps [pour vous]", expression militaire un peu ancienne signifiant "à vous, encore une fois", utilisée généralement lors d'un exercice (ou d'un tir) mal fait. MAIS Grevisse cite plus loin un auteur (connu, j'ai oublié son nom) auteur de plusieurs bouquins sur le français, qui dit (sic) "tout porte à croire que cette orthographe est en fait une pédanterie pour 'autant' ". Dur à trouver dans les dicos d'ailleurs.
Il reste qu'utiliser "au temps pour moi" ne renvoie à rien sémantiquement (même si cette orthographe existe), on pense à "au temps jadis", " au temps des voitures à cheval" (au temps = à l'époque), alors que "autant pour moi", rattaché à "pour autant" ou à une locution comme "autant que soient les rois, ils ne sont que ce que nous sommes" est plus compréhensible. 
Je connais cette fameuse origine militaire qui justifie "*au* *temps*", mais il est courant et normal que l'usage corrige ce qu'il ne comprend plus (cf. "faire long feu" qui n'est plus compris dans son sens d'origine à partir du moment où il n'y a plus beaucoup d'artificiers en 2009...).


> Je connais cette fameuse origine militaire qui justifie "*au* *temps*", mais il est courant et normal que l'usage corrige ce qu'il ne comprend plus (cf. "faire long feu" qui n'est plus compris dans son sens d'origine à partir du moment où il n'y a plus beaucoup d'artificiers en 2009...).


Tout à fait d'accord. L'analogie avec "faire long feu" est très pertinente.


> Pour tout dire, et en espérant ne vexer personne, je trouve cela un peu cuistre d'écrire "*au* *temps* pour moi", car il y a 9 chances sur 10 pour que votre correspondant pense que vous ayez fait une faute, et alors on a ce suprême plaisir de pouvoir lui expliquer que nous, on connaît l'étymologie de la chose (et lui pas, ha ha ha)...


Qui peut aller là contre ?


> Mais il y a des signes évidents qui prouvent qu'il faut écrire "*au* *temps*".
> (notamment le fait que ça vienne de l'Italien, où on dit "al tempo per me".)


Hum, signes évidents ... Mais l'étymologie italienne existe-t-elle vraiment ?


----------



## LV4-26

Chimel said:


> [...] car il y a 9 chances sur 10 pour que votre correspondant pense que vous ayez fait une faute, et alors on a ce suprême plaisir de pouvoir lui expliquer que nous, on connaît l'étymologie de la chose (et lui pas, ha ha ha)... [...]


Projection ou simple procès d'intention ? . Je plaisante; tu dois avoir en partie raison.

Comme l'ont reconnu y compris ceux qui la défendent, l'orthographe _autant pour moi_ n'a pas grand sens si on l'analyse mot à mot.

De son côté (et comme je le signalais déjà il y a trois ans -- zut, je m'aperçois que je ne change pas d'avis. Si j'en crois le fameux aphorisme, c'est inquiétant), _au temps pour moi_ en a encore moins, sortie de son contexte d'origine.

Donc, les deux orthograhes me gênent et je suis partisan d'utiliser, à votre choix, _je me suis trompé, je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, je vous le refais, correction, take two...._(non exhaustif)


----------



## Aoyama

> Comme l'ont reconnu y compris ceux qui la défendent, l'orthographe _autant pour moi_ n'a pas grand sens si on l'analyse mot à mot.





> _au temps pour moi_ en a encore moins, sortie de son contexte d'origine.


nous sommes bien d'accord. Nous sommes là dans le domaine des us et coutumes (ici sur le plan des locutions), mais comme on sait, il y en a d'autres.
Parler français comme une vache espagnole, faire long feu (cf. Chimel), les expressions avec "voir" : essayez-voir, dites-voir, regardez-voir (ou voir = vrai) etc.
Le vrai problème c'est qu'au-delà de l'étymologie ou de l'origine et du


> suprême plaisir de pouvoir lui expliquer que nous, on connaît l'étymologie de la chose (et lui pas)


, il faut pouvoir rattacher sémantiquement un sens à un autre.
Dire "au temps pour moi" n'évoque rien sémantiquement (au moins à première vue), dire "autant pour moi" _me semble_ se rattacher à "pareil pour moi" (comme dans "fais-en autant"), donc plus compréhensible dans le sens de "c'est de ma faute".
Maintenant, on peut aussi très bien choisir d'éviter cette expression.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Dire "au temps pour moi" n'évoque rien sémantiquement (au moins à première vue), dire "autant pour moi" _me semble_ se rattacher à "pareil pour moi" (comme dans "fais-en autant"), donc plus compréhensible dans le sens de "c'est de ma faute".
> Maintenant, on peut aussi très bien choisir d'éviter cette expression.


_Pareil pour moi _? Mais pareil que quoi, que qui ? SI je suis le sul fautif, comment _pareil _peut-il traduire ce fait ? Sincèrement, je ne vois aucun rapport de sens entre _autant pour moi _et _c'est ma faute_.

Mais si _au temps pour moi _est l'orthographe correcte (l'argument de l'expression italienne me semblant à cet égard imparable), je trouve étrange d'y renoncer sous le seul prétexte de ne pas étaler sa science ! Autant renoncer à toute orthographe.


----------



## Chimel

Personnellement, je comprenais _Autant pour moi_ moins comme _Pareil pour moi_ que comme une allusion à certains jeux de société où on compte les pénalités à l'issue de chaque tour: 3 points pour Raymond, 0 pour Roger, 5 pour moi...

L'idée implicite étant: chacun commet des erreurs, là c'est moi qui suis en faute, donc à ce coup-ci _autant pour moi _(le nombre de points de pénalité n'étant pas précisé puisqu'il s'agit d'un jeu imaginaire).

Je reconnais bien volontiers que ce n'est pas d'une limpidité parfaite, mais d'une manière ou d'une autre (que je ne parviens peut-être pas à bien expliquer ici), cela ne me semblait pas illogique. Pas moins en tout cas que l'explication militaire à la base de _au temps pour moi._

Maintenant, quant à "étaler sa science"... Comme toujours, c'est une question de consensus social. Corriger un participe passé confondu avec un infinitif, ce n'est pas étaler sa science car tout le monde est d'accord pour que la règle soit respectée. En revanche, utiliser (à l'oral, dans un contexte courant) un subjonctif imparfait peut avoir aujourd'hui un côté provocateur étant donné qu'il y a un consensus tacite pour réserver ce temps à l'usage écrit et soutenu.

Où se situe _au temps pour moi_ sur cet axe-là? C'est en grande partie une affaire de ressenti personnel. Tu considères sans doute qu'il y a toujours un consensus minimal pour s'en tenir à la forme classique et qu'il n'y a donc rien d'artificiel à vouloir l'utiliser. Je le respecte tout à fait.

Mais pour ma part, j'aurais tendance à dire que le statut d'_au temps pour moi_ s'apparente plus à celui du subjonctif imparfait. Raison pour laquelle, en général, je préfère ne pas l'écrire.


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Corriger un participe passé confondu avec un infinitif, ce n'est pas étaler sa science car tout le monde est d'accord pour que la règle soit respectée.


Tout le monde ?
Je connais beaucoup de gens qui se fichent éperdument de cette règle, et qui considèrent que l'orthographe en général ne sert à rien.


----------



## Aoyama

> l'argument de l'expression italienne me semblant à cet égard imparable


Encore faut-il être sûr que cette origine soit avérée. Grevisse n'en parle pas, citant le "au temps" militaire. On pourrait même penser que c'est le francais qui précède l'italien ...


----------

